# Uber Houston driver had a freaking tip jar out.



## Paxocalifragilistic

Thought this was kind of funny.


----------



## Paxocalifragilistic

I normally tip but didn't tip because it was 2.5 surge and the jar along with attitude turned me off.


----------



## Pubsber

Paxocalifragilistic said:


> I normally tip but didn't tip because it was 2.5 surge and the jar along with attitude turned me off.


Why does the sight of a tip jar annoy you?


----------



## RockinEZ

No one likes to be reminded of how cheap they are.
If you take a taxi in San Diego it costs double the cost of an Uber car, and you feel obligated to tip.

That being said, the driver must have worked in a drive through burrito place before driving for Uber.... I see them a lot at drive through taco shacks. I ignore them. Bad taste. A tip is for unusual service above just slinging a burger or burrito. Waiters and waitresses works for tips as do Uber drivers. 

Putting a tip jar in the car is bad taste. 1 star regardless of how the trip went.


----------



## DriverJ

Paxocalifragilistic said:


> Thought this was kind of funny.
> 
> View attachment 7427


It's even funnier he/she/it didn't seed it with a $5 bill instead of a $1 bill.


----------



## DriverJ

RockinEZ said:


> No one likes to be reminded of how cheap they are.
> If you take a taxi in San Diego it costs double the cost of an Uber car, and you feel obligated to tip.
> 
> That being said, the driver must have worked in a drive through burrito place before driving for Uber.... I see them a lot at drive through taco shacks. I ignore them. Bad taste. A tip is for unusual service above just slinging a burger or burrito. Waiters and waitresses works for tips as do Uber drivers.
> 
> Putting a tip jar in the car is bad taste. 1 star regardless of how the trip went.


You're part of what's wrong with Uber.


----------



## Huberis

Paxocalifragilistic said:


> I normally tip but didn't tip because it was 2.5 surge and the jar along with attitude turned me off.


I'm not sure what his attitude might be from the photo. Could be one of desperation. Uber tells [ax they don't need to tip, the tip is included. That is false. Drivers are in a really tough place in that regard. To step up for what is right, they put themselves in a rather bad spot.

He could put a sign up saying that despite what Uber says..... tips are not included in the fare and leave it at that. In the end, using either method, the driver is probably going to suffer for his efforts. It's just that simple. He might as well be as direct and clear about the message if he is going to do it. That's my opinion anyway.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

Tips are not for "above and beyond" service. They are for "good service". If the waitress was kind and checked on you a couple times during the meal, they deserve a good tip. If the service was lacking, you should cut the tip. You don't skip a tip because they were a little slow. Were they so awful that they deserve to only make $2 an hour, which is an illegal wage? Only deliberate rudeness deserves such a harsh response.
I get embarrassed at how badly I see some people treat service personnel.


----------



## Trebor

What if that jar slid off and hit your foot? Would James River cover that injury?
If anything this is an insurance issue.


----------



## DriverJ

LAndreas said:


> he said he had tipped if not for the jar, and - since he's a driver - I'm inclined to believe him.


First part of that, HUH?

Second part of that. Since he's a driver you're inclined to believe him? What kind of ****ed-up logic is that? Now if he had red hair, or maybe an extra toe, well then, now you got someone worth believing.

Mama needs to bring you another Redbull to get those creative (lying) juices flowing Uber-boy (or girl).


----------



## Big Machine

Funny how the rest of the world operates just fine without tipping yet everyone her kicks and screams acting like tipping is mandatory (hint: it isn't) Get over yourselves and stop demanding customers pay you more because you cant get a job that takes care of your bills


----------



## Disgusted Driver

Big Machine said:


> Funny how the rest of the world operates just fine without tipping yet everyone her kicks and screams acting like tipping is mandatory (hint: it isn't) Get over yourselves and stop demanding customers pay you more because you cant get a job that takes care of your bills


Did you accidentally piss in your own cornflakes this morning?

We are in a service industry, most service industries including cabs get tips as a regular part of their compensation, yet uber broke that model when they set up their app. I've gotten used to the fact that less than 1 in 10 people tip because they don't have to and I've even come to understand that people can't help but be a little full of shit to make themselves feel better when they tell you they would like to give you a tip but they don't have cash. That's because things get real awkward when I say "no worries, I have a square reader". At that point they can't find their plastic either (Hmmm, it must be lodged up their ass). Bottom line, many are cheap a-holes who know they shoud be tipping (especially at .85 a mile) but don't. I especially hate the bar tenders and waiters who claim to understand, because they "don't have cash" and yet get pretty pissed on their job if they don't get a tip.


----------



## Lidman

Disgusted Driver said:


> Did you accidentally piss in your own cornflakes this morning?
> 
> We are in a service industry, most service industries including cabs get tips as a regular part of their compensation, yet uber broke that model when they set up their app. I've gotten used to the fact that less than 1 in 10 people tip because they don't have to and I've even come to understand that people can't help but be a little full of shit to make themselves feel better when they tell you they would like to give you a tip but they don't have cash. That's because things get real awkward when I say "no worries, I have a square reader". At that point they can't find their plastic either (Hmmm, it must be lodged up their ass). Bottom line, many are cheap a-holes who know they shoud be tipping (especially at .85 a mile) but don't. I especially hate the bar tenders and waiters who claim to understand, because they "don't have cash" and yet get pretty pissed on their job if they don't get a tip.


He pisses in them every morning. I don't even bother trying to explain anything to him since most of his comments are negative.


----------



## Lidman

Paxocalifragilistic said:


> I normally tip but didn't tip because it was 2.5 surge and the jar along with attitude turned me off.


I agree, I tip pretty well too, but a tip jar is really pushing it.


----------



## Lidman

Big Machine said:


> Funny how the rest of the world operates just fine without tipping yet everyone her kicks and screams acting like tipping is mandatory (hint: it isn't) Get over yourselves and stop demanding customers pay you more because you cant get a job that takes care of your bills


More then what? .75/mile. You're more and more drivers are going to quit uber and get better paying jobs, and uber will crumble.


----------



## Txchick

Paxocalifragilistic said:


> Thought this was kind of funny.
> 
> View attachment 7427


Should have gone with this tip jar


----------



## LolX

Lidman said:


> I agree, I tip pretty well too, but a tip jar is really pushing it.


Same here. I usually tip for things that a lot of others don't and tip better than the average because I've worked in some service industries (usually 18-20% on bill with decent/average service and 22-25% if very good service... on the flip side if I get shit service from someone, I'll tip less than 10%).

But when people mention tip or put something out there, it makes me a lot less likely to tip well. In fact, I remember at my school in a semi-small area there was only one cab company that'd operate from the airport to the university. 2 or 3 times I couldn't get a ride and it was a $45 fare to go 10 miles. I'm fairly certain what they along with the city/airport was doing was illegal. Anyways the taxi driver hit me up big time for a tip after the fare giving me some sob story. He got a smaller tip.

That said -- for the average person, I think this is a good idea. There's a serious risk of getting deactivated if you cared about it. If not? I'd go for it.


----------



## LifeBeforeUber

Disgusted Driver said:


> Did you accidentally piss in your own cornflakes this morning?
> 
> We are in a service industry, most service industries including cabs get tips as a regular part of their compensation, yet uber broke that model when they set up their app. I've gotten used to* the fact that less than 1 in 10 people tip because they don't have to and I've even come to understand that people can't help but be a little full of shit to make themselves feel better when they tell you they would like to give you a tip but they don't have cash. That's because th*ings get real awkward when I say "no worries, I have a square reader". At that point they can't find their plastic either (Hmmm, it must be lodged up their ass). Bottom line, many are cheap a-holes who know they shoud be tipping (especially at .85 a mile) but don't. I especially hate the bar tenders and waiters who claim to understand, because they "don't have cash" and yet get pretty pissed on their job if they don't get a tip.


I'm done ........... on the floor right now with the wireless keyboard......trying to reactivate the blood circulation in my limbs......hilarious. Can only imagine the facial expression....


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

Uber drivers who track all their mileage note that they tend to drive 2 miles for each paid mile. This includes getting to busy areas and picking up the customers. That puts operating expenses at $1.12 a mile before considering what a good hourly wage would be. Not many markets pay that, so heck ya, hoping for a tip is justified.
$4 minimums are pretty harsh given that you're lucky if you can complete 3 of them in an hour given that you have to go get the customer and wait for them to get in the car. That's like $7.20 an hour BEFORE you start deducting expenses.
And who says "get over yourself. Tips shouldn't exist"? Tips are from kind people who understand how underpaid the service industry is. Of course nasty bastards don't think it's necessary.


----------



## DriverJ

Disgusted Driver said:


> Did you accidentally piss in your own cornflakes this morning?
> 
> We are in a service industry, most service industries including cabs get tips as a regular part of their compensation, yet uber broke that model when they set up their app. I've gotten used to the fact that less than 1 in 10 people tip because they don't have to and I've even come to understand that people can't help but be a little full of shit to make themselves feel better when they tell you they would like to give you a tip but they don't have cash. That's because things get real awkward when I say "no worries, I have a square reader". At that point they can't find their plastic either (Hmmm, it must be lodged up their ass). Bottom line, many are cheap a-holes who know they shoud be tipping (especially at .85 a mile) but don't. I especially hate the bar tenders and waiters who claim to understand, because they "don't have cash" and yet get pretty pissed on their job if they don't get a tip.


Notice Uber use to say, "The tip is included," but now they just say, "No need to tip."

Here Kalanick, jump on the tip of this.


----------



## DriverJ

Txchick said:


> Should have gone with this tip jar
> 
> View attachment 7506


You got a PayPal account? I'll send you a dollar just for the laugh! That's classy.


----------



## DriverJ

Lidman said:


> He pisses in them every morning. I don't even bother trying to explain anything to him since most of his comments are negative.


Like mine?


----------



## DriverJ

Lidman said:


> More then what? .75/mile. You're more and more drivers are going to quit uber and get better paying jobs, and uber will crumble.


Surely they already have another job that allows them to pay Uber in order to drive their drunk people around.

I'm still going with the theory that many of these people are mama's-basement-underachieving-losers-with-no-prospects-of-gainfull-employment. Just a hunch I'm going with. That, or their spouse has them covered. Something's up.


----------



## Lidman

DriverJ said:


> Like mine?


a different kind of negative, his negativity is directed at forum members


----------



## pClark

I like it. I hope it was a nailed down.


----------



## pClark

Huberis said:


> He could put a sign up saying that despite what Uber says..... tips are not included in the fare and leave it at that. In the end, using either method, the driver is probably going to suffer for his efforts. It's just that simple. He might as well be as direct and clear about the message if he is going to do it. That's my opinion anyway.


I considered a note, but rejected it. Now I only discuss it if the Pax brings it up. I simply tell them that the tip is not included the final fare. Most are surprised to hear that.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

pClark said:


> I considered a note, but rejected it. Now I only discuss it if the Pax brings it up. I simply tell them that the tip is not included the final fare. Most are surprised to hear that.


I tried a note at one point.Got a few more dollars, a little more awkward convo and a couple of real bad ratings. Gave up on that. Also, if someone complains it's probably an automatic deactivation. I'm thinking of taking a different tack and wearing something low cut and getting a push up bra for my man boobs. Maybe the pax will appreciate and make it rain


----------



## KingJimmy

Did any of y'all consider that nobody tips simply because most people simply don't carry cash anymore? I can go months without touching a single dollar bill. Recently I discovered a $10 bill in my wallet. I had no idea where it came from or how long it had been there.


----------



## Saleem hatoum

Someone told me that they had a sign in their car about tips and rider took a photo and sent it to Uber. next day Uber revoked their privileges. 

On the other hand, I normally get about $15 a night. Friday nights it is normally $40.


----------



## Ziggy

Makes no sense that Uber doesn't enable the Tip option in the app, since they have the Tip option for Uber Taxi; clearly it's a kink in their corporate culture.

One of my pax (who always tips $20+) told me "he enjoys tipping for good service, but hates carrying cash" and that I should sign the Uber Tip Petition (he signed it) - http://www.thepetitionsite.com/751/931/071/ *if you haven't signed it ... please do, he's got 13K signatures AND only needs a few more before he sends it to Travis @ Uber

I get my car washed at least 3 times a week (each time I tip the hand dry guys at least $2); I get my hair cut every 3 weeks (each time I tip the gal $10); I get a massage monthly (and tip the gal $10) ... I tip bartenders, waiters, baristas, etc ... everyone that serves me gets a tip. Uber is a service ... drivers provide the service. I guess I'll hook up Square to receive tips ... just gotta find a bluetooth card reader to attach to the center console.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

DriverJ said:


> You got a PayPal account? I'll send you a dollar just for the laugh! That's classy.


I have a paypal account, or at least had a paypal account. It's been frozen for over 12 years now. If it wasn't bad enough that they're affiliated with Ebay, I can only imagine what a nightmare it would be if Uber bought them out.


----------



## Lidman

Paypal was a nightmare, because they could freeze your account for no reason.


----------



## thopper

Paxocalifragilistic said:


> Thought this was kind of funny.
> 
> View attachment 7427


Uber X drivers deserves a tip as long as a good service was provided. I dare all the riders to partnered with Uber to better understand the drivers situation in terms of income, car maintenance, driving long hours just to name a few. If you can't tip, you might as well flag a cab and pay a hefty amount of fares. 


Paxocalifragilistic said:


> Thought this was kind of funny.
> 
> View attachment 7427


----------



## K5CST

Is that a gallon of milk he has next to his leg? Maybe he uses the tips for milk money for his children's cereal....?


----------



## EarnAmerica

I am new and awaiting approval. Getting tips would be a nice perk, but with all the advertising, I think most new passengers would think tipping is not necessary or allowed.


----------



## EarnAmerica

K5CST said:


> Is that a gallon of milk he has next to his leg? Maybe he uses the tips for milk money for his children's cereal....?


I was wondering about that jug myself.


----------



## DriverJ

DrJeecheroo said:


> I have a paypal account, or at least had a paypal account. It's been frozen for over 12 years now. If it wasn't bad enough that they're affiliated with Ebay, I can only imagine what a nightmare it would be if Uber bought them out.


I've heard some stories about about PayPal. I know firsthand about eBay.

Uber and eBay = Sodom and Gomorrah

Get ready for one up the ass.


----------



## DriverJ

Saleem hatoum said:


> Someone told me that they had a sign in their car about tips and rider took a photo and sent it to Uber. next day Uber revoked their privileges.
> 
> On the other hand, I normally get about $15 a night. Friday nights it is normally $40.


Yeah, but **** Uber. Butt-**** Uber even.

Trying to get a few scraps in the form of tips, so you're possibly in the black instead of the red, working for these corporate, thieving, lazy ****s is no way to go through life. You're better than that. Have some dignity.


----------



## Razmataz Buckshank

Numerous times a day passengers ask me about working for Uber. I will then ask them if they want the honest answer. They always reply "of course." I then explained to them that it's total lunacy that Uber has conditioned the passengers not to tip and that the tip is included in the fair. I will then inform them about the typical hourly wage that an uber x driver earns. I frame it so that I'm not calling out the passengers but instead blaming Uber for conditioning them not to tip. (Especially on the short rides) seems to work well for me. The drivers need to recondition/educate the pax , uber will not.


----------



## wethepeople

RockinEZ said:


> No one likes to be reminded of how cheap they are.
> If you take a taxi in San Diego it costs double the cost of an Uber car, and you feel obligated to tip.
> 
> That being said, the driver must have worked in a drive through burrito place before driving for Uber.... I see them a lot at drive through taco shacks. I ignore them. Bad taste. A tip is for unusual service above just slinging a burger or burrito. Waiters and waitresses works for tips as do Uber drivers.
> 
> Putting a tip jar in the car is bad taste. 1 star regardless of how the trip went.





LolX said:


> Same here. I usually tip for things that a lot of others don't and tip better than the average because I've worked in some service industries (usually 18-20% on bill with decent/average service and 22-25% if very good service... on the flip side if I get shit service from someone, I'll tip less than 10%).
> 
> But when people mention tip or put something out there, it makes me a lot less likely to tip well. In fact, I remember at my school in a semi-small area there was only one cab company that'd operate from the airport to the university. 2 or 3 times I couldn't get a ride and it was a $45 fare to go 10 miles. I'm fairly certain what they along with the city/airport was doing was illegal. Anyways the taxi driver hit me up big time for a tip after the fare giving me some sob story. He got a smaller tip.
> 
> That said -- for the average person, I think this is a good idea. There's a serious risk of getting deactivated if you cared about it. If not? I'd go for it.


Well.. I agree with your well explained opinion, even thos most of my postes explain why I hate people that still don't tip the driver but I would never put up a tip jar (however the goldfish is really funny) because you don't want to create any sort of pressure to the PAX. I rather 1star them if I did the best possible I could and they have knowledge about our "pay" and still ignore it.

If I see a homeless sitting in a corner sometimes I drop 1-2 bucks or buy them a cheeseburger and a coke if I assume they're hungry, but those guys on the freeway exits that walk along the cars and almost knock on your window I hate them and never tip them for being so aggressive, almost like tax collectors huh?

My only legal weapon is the 1star stab lol... 
People save so much money using UberX and Lyft and when we offered waters and mints they did not even appreciate that.
I don't care if someone is nice and friendly alone anymore, I sure expect a little tip especially after the latest pricecuts.


----------



## wethepeople

Razmataz Buckshank said:


> Numerous times a day passengers ask me about working for Uber. I will then ask them if they want the honest answer. They always reply "of course." I then explained to them that it's total lunacy that Uber has conditioned the passengers not to tip and that the tip is included in the fair. I will then inform them about the typical hourly wage that an uber x driver earns. I frame it so that I'm not calling out the passengers but instead blaming Uber for conditioning them not to tip. (Especially on the short rides) seems to work well for me. The drivers need to recondition/educate the pax , uber will not.


I do exactly the same, sometimes the conversation doesn't go in that direction but I never push it. But if they ask I tell them the truth and always blame Uber for not telling people the truth, I also explain them the safe ride fee.. how it was taken away from being a base fare which was shared with the driver and recently shortly before the fare cuts (that we suffer from) how it was doubled up to double up Ubers profits while avoiding a penny for the driver.

some people tip some people dont.. \ some people still have a 4.0 -5.0 rating others will wait longer much longer for future pickups. We can't pressure them to tip but we can decide how well their ratings are.


----------



## RockinEZ

OK since the rate drop I have changed my mind. 

I am thinking of putting a bill reader in place of the door handle. 
I will take $1-$20 bills as an "exit donation".


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

RockinEZ said:


> OK since the rate drop I have changed my mind.
> 
> I am thinking of putting a bill reader in place of the door handle.
> I will take $1-$20 bills as an "exit donation".


Exiting is extra, lmao


----------



## RockinEZ

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Exiting is extra, lmao


I like 'exiting is extra' as a business model.


----------



## wk1102

Big Machine said:


> Funny how the rest of the world operates just fine without tipping yet everyone her kicks and screams acting like tipping is mandatory (hint: it isn't) Get over yourselves and stop demanding customers pay you more because you cant get a job that takes care of your bills


No tipping is not mandatory here however tipping is customary and has been for a very long time, and not tipping, especially on principle, is classless.

Tipping is part of our culture, it is expected in the service industry. Only self entitled pr*cks feel they don't have to tip. Yeah some people do take the expecting a tip too far. I don't hold it against the rider for not knowing or for not having cash on them for a normal A to B ride. I do get a little aggravated when I am asked or expected to perform extra services and he/ she didn't plan ahead to have a tip for me, it disrespectful.

I sincerely expected customers to tip when I signed up to drive. Personally, i would never get in an Uber/Lyft/cab/hotel or airport shuttle without some cash in my pocket for a tip. I'd be embarrassed!!! 
I expected 50-60% of my passengers to tip prior starting, boy was i wrong. To me it's more about the respect. I get it if they do not have cash on them or its a really big fare but when I drive more miles to get them than they travel, yeah I expect a frigen tip. Especially when he comments that 3 others canceled and I explain how it's a financially losing situation for a driver to drive 15 miles to his location. You see I am actually doing him a favor, leave me a five to cover the wasted time and gas.

Or when I drive 3 people 2 miles for next to nothing, yeah I expect a buck or 2 PER PERSON! They are getting an better than great value. So if I'm 1/2 pleasant and got them to their destination safely and efficiently I feel they should tip a dollar or 2, EACH! Really on any minimum fare the customer should know 2 bucks is appropriate. They know what they are paying.

When I could have canceled because some drunk can't drop a pin properly and I spend time, 20 minutes once, hunting her down because she's waiting by the highway and I fear for her safety... yeah I deserve a tip there too. Or 45 minutes the other time because the guy was lost and had no idea where he was and his phone was dying yeah.. throw me a 10 i lost 2x that at least in fares looking for his drunk ass...

Taco bell drive thru on the way home you, bet I think that's is tip worthy. (3 or 4 of these in a night is an hour of my time!)

7-11 beer run on the way because you don't think you are quite drunk enough... yeah I do expect a tip.

You aren't ready and keep me waiting and I don't cancel and collect... oh yeah you bet your ass I expect it.

I load and unload your groceries... definitely tip worthy.

It's about respect and rewarding me for going over and above. It's about recognizing I did you a favor, it's about recognizing that my time is valuable to me just the same as yours is to you. It's about appreciating a decent service at an excellent value. I don't give a rats ass that other cultures don't tip... OURS DOES!

Plus I remember the customers that tipped 10 bucks when I dropped them off and hinted they be done 2 hours or so later. Not only was I in the parking lot waiting, as soon as I accepted the ping I met them at the door with an umbrella because it was pouring.

So you see, at least in my opinion not tipping just shows lack of class. Chastising someone for expecting a well deserved tip not only shows complete lack of class it show what a d-head you are!


----------



## jeffury

DriverJ said:


> You got a PayPal account? I'll send you a dollar just for the laugh! That's classy.


I do.... [email protected]****iswrongwithyoupeople.com


----------



## uberdriverfornow

DriverJ said:


> Notice Uber use to say, "The tip is included," but now they just say, "No need to tip."
> 
> Here Kalanick, jump on the tip of this.


They can't say the tip is included because that would imply we should be getting it. That's why he changed it to "no need to tip". Also, that implies that they shouldn't tip and that the tip is included(without implicitly saying so).


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

KingJimmy said:


> Did any of y'all consider that nobody tips simply because most people simply don't carry cash anymore? I can go months without touching a single dollar bill. Recently I discovered a $10 bill in my wallet. I had no idea where it came from or how long it had been there.


That's why you carry a credit card reader, and accept Paypal/Venmo and Popmoney, but then you find out the real reason most don't tip is because they are stingy bastards. This is why I severely limit when and where I accept pings. I can name whole trendy streets in Cleveland that I refuse to pick up from. It's wealthy 20-30 year olds taking 2 mile trips with no tips. They can go **** themselves.



Saleem hatoum said:


> Someone told me that they had a sign in their car about tips and rider took a photo and sent it to Uber. next day Uber revoked their privileges.
> 
> On the other hand, I normally get about $15 a night. Friday nights it is normally $40.


Uber has no right to tell you you can't have a tip jar. I'm sure that's just total b.s. about being deactivated for it. Just put a note on it that says: Tips not required, but appreciated. If Uber still complains, save the email to prove they are violating "independent contractor" guidelines. This ranks up there with "It's illegal to tip an Uber driver" or "They will get fired for accepting a tip". Uber's attempt to influence tipping is why they should lose all employee vs independent contractor lawsuits and be forced to pay minimum wages or better AND cover all expenses.


----------



## There’s no need to tip

Tim In Cleveland said:


> but then you find out the real reason most don't tip is because they are stingy bastards.


More like it is the drivers that are greedy bastards for expecting passengers to pay more than what is agreed upon. Uber is a tipless system like it or not. The rider terms and conditions clearly state "_This payment structure is intended to _*fully compensate *_the Third Party Provider for the services or goods provided." _Both parties know full well what the fare is. Why am I the stingy one for not wanting to give you more than we both agreed upon?


----------



## Disgusted Driver

There's no need to tip said:


> More like it is the drivers that are greedy bastards for expecting passengers to pay more than what is agreed upon. Uber is a tipless system like it or not. The rider terms and conditions clearly state "_This payment structure is intended to _*fully compensate *_the Third Party Provider for the services or goods provided." _Both parties know full well what the fare is. Why am I the stingy one for not wanting to give you more than we both agreed upon?


Notice the word intended in your quote. Guess what, before they went willy nilly cutting fares, it did compensate us for the work. Since the 3 rounds of rate cuts, the rates don't really do a good job of it. Not going to get into the whole tipping vs, no tipping philosophy argument with you, there's no right or wrong on that account however in jobs that gratuities are typically relied upon, the wages suck like Uber driving. If your only concern is how cheap you can get it for then don't fret, keep riding and don't tip, no one is forcing you to. But remember, I'm no more a greedy bastard for wanting to do the best I can than you are a cheap prick for wanting to pay as little as possible.


----------



## ChortlingCrison

There's no need to tip said:


> More like it is the drivers that are greedy bastards for expecting passengers to pay more than what is agreed upon. Uber is a tipless system like it or not. The rider terms and conditions clearly state "_This payment structure is intended to _*fully compensate *_the Third Party Provider for the services or goods provided." _Both parties know full well what the fare is. Why am I the stingy one for not wanting to give you more than we both agreed upon?


I wouldn't agree upon anything less then $2/mile $1/minute. Minimum fare $10. You should take an uber ride in detroit if you want to save money. .30'/mile ( a riders dream come true)


----------



## Greguzzi

There's no need to tip said:


> More like it is the drivers that are greedy bastards for expecting passengers to pay more than what is agreed upon. Uber is a tipless system like it or not. The rider terms and conditions clearly state "_This payment structure is intended to _*fully compensate *_the Third Party Provider for the services or goods provided." _Both parties know full well what the fare is. Why am I the stingy one for not wanting to give you more than we both agreed upon?


At a restaurant, your bill is _intended_ to pay for the goods and services rendered, but you are expected to tip your server, anyway.

Difference is, the waitress doesn't pay all the operating expenses of the restaurant and will never lose money, even if the restaurant loses money. Drivers can and do lose money to drive your entitled ass around. You don't care about that and won't tip because you are a cheap-ass who has no problem taking advantage of Uber's shitty ways. Don't wrap your cheapness in sanctimony.


----------



## There’s no need to tip

ChortlingCrison said:


> I wouldn't agree upon anything less then $2/mile $1/minute. Minimum fare $10. You should take an uber ride in detroit if you want to save money. .30'/mile ( a riders dream come true)


Do you drive for Uber? Are your rates lower than that? If so, you ARE agreeing to that.



Greguzzi said:


> At a restaurant, your bill is _intended_ to pay for the goods and services rendered, but you are expected to tip your server, anyway.
> 
> Difference is, the waitress doesn't pay all the operating expenses of the restaurant and will never lose money, even if the restaurant loses money. Drivers can and do lose money to drive your entitled ass around. You don't care about that and won't tip because you are a cheap-ass who has no problem taking advantage of Uber's shitty ways. Don't wrap your cheapness in sanctimony.


And once again it is MY fault and MY problem that YOU continue to participate in such a system. We both know the rules yet I'm the issue by playing by them. That makes complete sense. If you don't like the terms of your employment there is a simple solution, find different employment.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

There's no need to tip said:


> More like it is the drivers that are greedy bastards for expecting passengers to pay more than what is agreed upon. Uber is a tipless system like it or not. The rider terms and conditions clearly state "_This payment structure is intended to _*fully compensate *_the Third Party Provider for the services or goods provided." _Both parties know full well what the fare is. Why am I the stingy one for not wanting to give you more than we both agreed upon?


Lord, just shut up. You are such an Uber shill. "fully compensate" then Uber has to HARASS THE SHIT out of and threaten to FIRE drivers for refusing CRAP ASS sub-minimum wage fares. OBVIOUSLY the compensation is unjust and they abuse the rights of independent contractors trying to force them to volunteer to LOSE MONEY on fares. They have to freaking HIDE the destination in a desperate bid to trick drivers into taking CRAP fares. It's so abusive to make drivers decide whether to take a fare without the slightest knowledge of the quality of neighborhood or distance the fare wants to go to. Stop telling people they have to quit if they don't participate to your satisfaction. It's their right to stay and ***** and attempt to gain INDEPENDENT CONTRACTOR rights which GUARANTEES them the RIGHT to CHOOSE jobs and NOT merely WHEN they want to work.


----------



## There’s no need to tip

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Lord, just shut up. You are such an Uber shill. "fully compensate" then Uber has to HARASS THE SHIT out of and threaten to FIRE drivers for refusing CRAP ASS sub-minimum wage fares. OBVIOUSLY the compensation is unjust and they abuse the rights of independent contractors trying to force them to volunteer to LOSE MONEY on fares. They have to freaking HIDE the destination in a desperate bid to trick drivers into taking CRAP fares. It's so abusive to make drivers decide whether to take a fare without the slightest knowledge of the quality of neighborhood or distance the fare wants to go to. Stop telling people they have to quit if they don't participate to your satisfaction. It's their right to stay and ***** and attempt to gain INDEPENDENT CONTRACTOR rights which GUARANTEES them the RIGHT to CHOOSE jobs and NOT merely WHEN they want to work.


Be my guest, as I said, I couldn't care less. You want to keep driving your cars into the ground for peanuts, so be it. If you think the campaign to strong arm and guilt passengers into making up the wages you believe you are entitled to will be successful, I just want you to be prepared for disappointment. Like it or not, Uber has you by the balls. They aren't FORCING you to do anything. Just as you are free to decide if you want to work for Uber or not, they are free to only select independent contractors who play by their rules.


----------



## Greguzzi

There's no need to tip said:


> Do you drive for Uber? Are your rates lower than that? If so, you ARE agreeing to that.
> 
> And once again it is MY fault and MY problem that YOU continue to participate in such a system. We both know the rules yet I'm the issue by playing by them. That makes complete sense. If you don't like the terms of your employment there is a simple solution, find different employment.


It is not my fault that you continue to deny common expectations under the American system of doing things. If you don't like the expectations under the Americans system of doing things, vote for Bernie Sanders and move to another country where the expectations match your cheapness. The entitlement just drips off of you. I would 1-star your ass all day every day.


----------



## There’s no need to tip

Greguzzi said:


> It is not my fault that you continue to deny common expectations under the American system of doing things. If you don't like the expectations under the Americans system of doing things, vote for Bernie Sanders and move to another country where the expectations match your cheapness. The entitlement just drips off of you. I would 1-star your ass all day every day.


The issue here is you talk about "the expectation under the Americans system of doing things" and yes that might be relevent to the other things we discussed, such as restaurants, bellhops, valets, etc... however in THIS situation Uber promotes and the customers AND drivers all know that this is DIFFERENT than the regular American system and that everything is all inclusive (they called it tip included, I don't care about the verbiage. The fare is payment is full is the expectation). The fact is that YOU continue to deny the passengers' common expectation under the UBER system of doing things is to NOT tip.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

There's no need to tip said:


> Be my guest, as I said, I couldn't care less. You want to keep driving your cars into the ground for peanuts, so be it. If you think the campaign to strong arm and guilt passengers into making up the wages you believe you are entitled to will be successful, I just want you to be prepared for disappointment. Like it or not, Uber has you by the balls. They aren't FORCING you to do anything. Just as you are free to decide if you want to work for Uber or not, they are free to only select independent contractors who play by their rules.


Dear arrogant creep that no one wants to hear from,
The issue is the definition of what is an independent contractor and what are their obligations. I have NEVER, EVER heard of a independent contractor having to accept every job offered, most jobs, or ANY level of acceptance in order to keep being offered jobs from a contractor, or leads source. Independent contractors are free to set their own hours AND CHOOSE what jobs they want. I have never even heard of having to complete 25% - that is likely a violation of our rights, yet I doubt many would bother fighting that. (keep in mind when a driver "accepts" a trip they are actually only LOOKING at it with NO IDEA how far away it is and are NEVER told the destination. SUCH HORSESHIT. Would a construction company expect independent contractors to bid on jobs WITHOUT providing details? Would they refuse to offer jobs to those that passed on some jobs in the past? Neither scenario happens, ever.
It boils down to unacceptably low rates and FORCING contractors that don't want such jobs to accept them or be fired. If you have evidence that I am wrong please post it and don't bother with your "Uber makes the rules so live with it or quit" crap.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

There's no need to tip said:


> The issue here is you talk about "the expectation under the Americans system of doing things" and yes that might be relevent to the other things we discussed, such as restaurants, bellhops, valets, etc... however in THIS situation Uber promotes and the customers AND drivers all know that this is DIFFERENT than the regular American system and that everything is all inclusive (they called it tip included, I don't care about the verbiage. The fare is payment is full is the expectation). The fact is that YOU continue to deny the passengers' common expectation under the UBER system of doing things is to NOT tip.


Aside from being a troll and doing a good job of riling up the regulars, it's really simple. If you don't want to tip, don't. See how easy that is. You certainly don't care what someone thinks of you so don't worry, get your cheap ride, get out and say "thanks, 5 stars for you" and go about your merry way. Have a nice day, move along, nothing to see here.


----------



## df60532

People that are consistently lousy tippers, are either cheap skin flints, or NEVER have had to work in the service industry themselves. I've never met anyone that has been a waitress ...(oh, sorry "food server"), a bartender, or whatever that was a lousy tipper. Many people don't realize how tough those kind of jobs are.


----------



## There’s no need to tip

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Dear arrogant creep that no one wants to hear from,
> The issue is the definition of what is an independent contractor and what are their obligations. I have NEVER, EVER heard of a independent contractor having to accept every job offered, most jobs, or ANY level of acceptance in order to keep being offered jobs from a contractor, or leads source. Independent contractors are free to set their own hours AND CHOOSE what jobs they want. I have never even heard of having to accept 25% - that is likely a violation of our rights, yet I doubt many would bother fighting that.
> It boils down to unacceptably low rates and FORCING contractors that don't want such jobs to accept them or be fired. If you have evidence that I am wrong please post it and don't bother with your "Uber makes the rules so live with it or quit" crap.


I'm not arguing whether the system SHOULD or SHOULDN'T be that way. All I'm saying is that IS the way it is right now. Whether the law agrees with Uber and the way it classifies those that work for them has yet to be determined. As of right now, according to Uber, and the IRS, you are independent contractors. If you don't want to play by their rules, don't. If you want to challenge them and sue, please do so. The bottom line is that no one is forcing you to continuously interact with them. You know what I do when someone rips me off, I don't go back for seconds.... In the words of George Bush:


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

There's no need to tip said:


> I'm not arguing whether the system SHOULD or SHOULDN'T be that way. All I'm saying is that IS the way it is right now. Whether the law agrees with Uber and the way it classifies those that work for them has yet to be determined. As of right now, according to Uber, and the IRS, you are independent contractors. If you don't want to play by their rules, don't. If you want to challenge them and sue, please do so. The bottom line is that no one is forcing you to continuously interact with them. You know what I do when someone rips me off, I don't go back for seconds.... In the words of George Bush:


Thanks for proving what a ****** you are. You were invited to point out how drivers are wrong for complaining and couldn't do it. In the word's of WWE's Paige:


----------



## ChortlingCrison

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Thanks for proving what a ****** you are. You were invited to point out how drivers are wrong for complaining and couldn't do it. In the word's of WWE's Paige:


 I agree. He might be related to glados.


----------



## ChortlingCrison

DriverJ said:


> You're part of what's wrong with Uber.


 We need you back driverJ !!!!


----------



## There’s no need to tip

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Thanks for proving what a ****** you are. You were invited to point out how drivers are wrong for complaining and couldn't do it. In the word's of WWE's Paige:


I already answered your question. If you don't care to read the response, or fail to understand it, I can't help you with that. I didn't say it was WRONG I said it was POINTLESS as there is a difference between an "employee" complaining and a customer complaining. If you want to make a complaint, go right ahead. As I said, it most likely won't get you anywhere.


----------



## Greguzzi

There's no need to tip said:


> The issue here is you talk about "the expectation under the Americans system of doing things" and yes that might be relevent to the other things we discussed, such as restaurants, bellhops, valets, etc... however in THIS situation Uber promotes and the customers AND drivers all know that this is DIFFERENT than the regular American system and that everything is all inclusive (they called it tip included, I don't care about the verbiage. The fare is payment is full is the expectation). The fact is that YOU continue to deny the passengers' common expectation under the UBER system of doing things is to NOT tip.


Umm, no. It's just cheap-asses trying to justify their cheapness.


----------



## There’s no need to tip

Greguzzi said:


> Umm, no. It's just cheap-asses trying to justify their cheapness.


We aren't trying to justify anything to anyone. We know we are in the right. The system was set up to be tipless and cashless, FACT. Whether you like that or not, or refuse to accept it, that is your issue.


----------



## oscardelta

LolX said:


> Same here. I usually tip for things that a lot of others don't and tip better than the average because I've worked in some service industries (usually 18-20% on bill with decent/average service and 22-25% if very good service... on the flip side if I get shit service from someone, I'll tip less than 10%).
> 
> But when people mention tip or put something out there, it makes me a lot less likely to tip well. In fact, I remember at my school in a semi-small area there was only one cab company that'd operate from the airport to the university. 2 or 3 times I couldn't get a ride and it was a $45 fare to go 10 miles. I'm fairly certain what they along with the city/airport was doing was illegal. Anyways the taxi driver hit me up big time for a tip after the fare giving me some sob story. He got a smaller tip.
> 
> That said -- for the average person, I think this is a good idea. There's a serious risk of getting deactivated if you cared about it. If not? I'd go for it.


"But when people mention tip or put something out there, it makes me a lot less likely to tip well."
That's funny, before I put a short glass with just a dollar bill in the rear cup holder, tips were few and far between. Once I put the glass there, people would see it and toss a buck or two in there with much greater frequency. If it turns you off, that's fine, but it does plant the seed in the mind of a lot more customers when they are reminded.

We're in a kill or be killed world. If putting a tip jar out there offends a few people but gets a few more to tip, I say go for it.


----------



## Greguzzi

There's no need to tip said:


> We aren't trying to justify anything to anyone. We know we are in the right. The system was set up to be tipless and cashless, FACT. Whether you like that or not, or refuse to accept it, that is your issue.


LOL. You're fooling only yourself with that tripe.


----------



## There’s no need to tip

Greguzzi said:


> LOL. You're fooling only yourself with that tripe.


Like I said, accept it or not, I'm the one who has no problem with all this while you do, so tell me again who is being fooled....


----------



## Greguzzi

There's no need to tip said:


> Like I said, accept it or not, I'm the one who has no problem with all this while you do, so tell me again who is being fooled....


LOL. You're still not fooling anyone about your motivations in "having no problem with this." Whatever. Cheapness is its own reward.


----------

